# Howw Doo



## coundante14@yahoo.com (Jun 5, 2007)

new member wish to hear from others on any topic especially kumite tourney or street fighting , Lua, joint locks.. 5th degree blk and parker kenpo blk under Jim Trevino and Ed.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  What brought you here?  How did you discover us?  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Should be interesting to hear something about Lua.


----------



## coundante14@yahoo.com (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm in total agreement with you.  I only posted my rank only so people know I've been around the block a time or two in and out of the ring. Otherwise 
I'm a student for life I live my life by Jim and Ed's moral  and Kenpo code of honor ,respect for all. Always open to constructive or not criticism .  WE all never agree with all aspects of martial arts and that is what makes this world go round, diversity of opinions. If any one wishes to use Adult Language,Adult content in talking to me PLEASE do I wear my BIG boy pants.

stay in touch my new friend


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome.

Looking forward to read your point of view on things.

Cheers.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Callandor (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting. It would be nice to see your point of view.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Tames D (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice name. Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site, happy posting.


----------



## Rabu (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome in!

Quite the discussion on Hawaii origins and martial arts in the Kenpo section for you to peruse.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 7, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

